
Almost one-third of Chinese cities are shrinking - _aleph2c_
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/3002219/almost-one-third-chinese-cities-are-shrinking-city-planners
======
dv_dt
"Satellite imagery monitored the intensity of night lights in more than 3,300
cities and towns between 2013 and 2016"

I wonder if this accounts for a possible switch to favoring LEDs and better
directional control that usually comes with it as a side effect.

